# anyone know any thing about this breeder?



## crazy lady

has anyone heard of/ brought a puppy from a "corrine o connor "in maldon essex? pups are PRA clear, and she says she is a licensened breeder, but pups are raised in the home?


----------



## Turi

Sorry, can't help you. I've never heard of her. 

My understanding was that you only needed to become a licensed breeder if you were to have more than four litters a year. 

If her pups are raised inside then she must have a very large house!


----------



## crazy lady

good point! the kennel name is Benbela cockapoos and cocker spaniels?


----------



## montyp

Hi. We got our puppy from Corrine at Willows. I called the council to find out as much info about her as I could and the lady I spoke to sang her praises. They are really down to earth and seemed really nice people saying we could call them for any advice. Frankie our puppy is so lovely, loves everyone and she's fantastic with our kids. They are all home reared and are handled all the time and consequently we have an incredibly well socialised puppy (lots of our hard work too though!!) Teddy, Frankie's dad is DNA PRA tested and they also said they were getting their other breeding poodle tested. We got all the paperwork. All in all we were happy. Hope that helps and good luck in your search!


----------



## Turi

Just found these links via Google:

http://www.petsandanimals.co.uk/benbela-cocker-spaniels-cockapoos

Perhaps she was originally a Cocker breeder and has moved to Cockapoos? 

Does she have a litter due? An advert for puppies we can see?


----------



## crazy lady

montyp said:


> Hi. We got our puppy from Corrine at Willows. I called the council to find out as much info about her as I could and the lady I spoke to sang her praises. They are really down to earth and seemed really nice people saying we could call them for any advice. Frankie our puppy is so lovely, loves everyone and she's fantastic with our kids. They are all home reared and are handled all the time and consequently we have an incredibly well socialised puppy (lots of our hard work too though!!) Teddy, Frankie's dad is DNA PRA tested and they also said they were getting their other breeding poodle tested. We got all the paperwork. All in all we were happy. Hope that helps and good luck in your search!


thankyou so much! this is a big help! the only thing i am a bit worried about is she seems to keep changing her mind about how many pups she actually has for sale! but your reply has been really helpful x


----------



## crazy lady

Turi said:


> Just found these links via Google:
> 
> http://www.petsandanimals.co.uk/benbela-cocker-spaniels-cockapoos
> 
> Perhaps she was originally a Cocker breeder and has moved to Cockapoos?
> 
> Does she have a litter due? An advert for puppies we can see?


pups are on preloved- dont go stealing them all before i make up my mingd if i am goingto see them !


----------



## Turi

That made me laugh out loud! Don't worry, I won't. I can only handle one pup I think


----------



## kerrieannk

before i found my bertie i was going to go forward with this breeder but the timing of the litter wasn't right for me....do you live in the surrounding area near maldon? im from colchester and are getting bertie from colnevalleycockerpoos.com which is in colchester too x


----------



## crazy lady

yes we live about 20 mins from her, did you go and see the pups from the breeder in maldon, i am not rushing into this, am going to sleep on it, as originally wanted a slightly older pup, however, they are hard to come by, especially as i want one from PRA tested parentage, but there is still the issue with me working 4 days a week , 10 til 3, and we have a female dog coming up for 7, she is well socialised, taken out twice a day, we have a dog come to stay as well . i have looked at colne valley as well , they look a good breeder x


----------



## kerrieannk

no i only spoke to her on the phone im afraid but she seemed nice and i have heard she is a good reliable breeder too. We have been happy with colne valley been really helpfull have seen bertie twice now once at three weeks and saturday just gone when he was 5 weeks and has answered any questions ...so i would recomment colne valley deffinatley too so im sure joe would be more than happy to answer any questions you have etc

here are some pictures of bertie


----------



## lady amanda

LITTLE BABY! Melt


----------



## crazy lady

OMG he is beautiful, you lucky thing! sorry i dont come on here very often .. because we have yet to get ours, hopefully that will be very soon , then i will be on here all the time!


----------



## Turi

Bertie is gooooorgeous!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Oh Bertie.....just so adorable!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

crazy lady said:


> yes we live about 20 mins from her, did you go and see the pups from the breeder in maldon, i am not rushing into this, am going to sleep on it, as originally wanted a slightly older pup, however, they are hard to come by, especially as i want one from PRA tested parentage, but there is still the issue with me working 4 days a week , 10 til 3, and we have a female dog coming up for 7, she is well socialised, taken out twice a day, we have a dog come to stay as well . i have looked at colne valley as well , they look a good breeder x


Hi Crazy lady,

I think most on here would certainly suggest that you do actually visit at least one - if not two or even three different breeders - treat it as a fact finding tour and never take a cheque book - that way you have to walk away and sleep on it.

I often say - "Now find the right puppy !" is far better than "Find the puppy right now !" - and given that it is likely to be with you for the next 15 / 16 years then putting in the research now should lead you being a happy owner with a happy dog.

If you are still doing the research - then your'd be more than welcome to join any of the "meets / walks" that are organised on both here and via the Cockapoo Club of GB - that way you actually get to meet dogs, their owners and hear lots of good first-hand advise.

Good Luck with your search.

Stephen x


----------



## crazy lady

hello guess what? we have brought a puppy from corrine o connor! he is an apricot f1 10 week old puppy, absolutely beautiful, and we are all in love with him! we only brought him home today, and our other dog peggy is being very good, only told him off when he tried to hump her! we found corrine to be really helpful, lots of advice given, certificate given for PRA on fathers side, saw mum, a really friendly little cockerspaniel. i will post pic soon .


----------



## Janev1000

Ah how exciting! You didn't have to go through the puppy wait, which seems endless! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## crazy lady

new baby has just slept from 10.45 til 615! he has had breakfast and found paper and did a poo on it, clever boy still have nt got a name !


----------



## Deefer

Deefer is from this breeder. We were really pleased with them. They do breed within the home, but she encouraged us to meet both mum and dad, and the other pets in the home. The have rescused a couple of dogs who are part of the family and yes they bred other breeds before including cockers. They only have one litter per year with each bitch rather than lots (and had some of the most amazing chickens I have ever seen). 

Sue


----------



## JoJo

Crazylady show us your puppy .. lovely to hear you are happy with your home breeder and of course your new puppy ...


----------



## Janev1000

ah - thought I was logging in to see new puppy pic - guess you are a bit busy today! In your own time......but not too long!!


----------



## crazy lady

yes you are right about the chickens, ducks geese... what an amazing pond! yes we met mum, and yes saw rescue dogs all in the lounge too. we are very happy with our still unnamed little boy!


----------



## crazy lady

here he is!


----------



## lady amanda

Gorgeous puppy!!!!


----------



## nickymumf

Oh he is gorgeous!


----------



## JoJo

Oh what a cute little fella .. oh no puppy broody again ...


----------



## Deefer

He is lovely! Will look forward to see how he changes as he grows up! 

Sue


----------



## Janev1000

What a darling! and lucky you for finding him!


----------



## crazy lady

yes we feel so lucky to have found him, corrine actually sid when i phoned her to update her that she never has the apricots that long, yes the people that originally put the deposit down had to back out, but then they always go straight away, ! he was meant to be for us he woke this morning a t6 50 !


----------



## Anna

Oh he is a cutie, obviously meant to be 

I got woken at 5.30am this morning! As soon as I opened Rufus' crate he ran upstairs ready for snuggles on our bed. I can't resist letting him up for cuddles, also gave me another hour in bed !


----------



## roxi pop

hi, 

what a lovely pup you have I just wish you had not brought from this lady!

what you fail to see is that in rooms in the house there are 60+ dogs all locked away in cages..! It is disgusting!

the majority of these suffer with eye infections, ear infections, sore pads where they are living in urine and poo covers flooring, tails are not properly grown due to the acid in the wee and the teeth are rotten! please keep a close eye on your pups to make sure they do not have infections.

She also trades dogs with people in norfolk. please dont reccomend this breeder to others.. please!

The act that she puts on is pretty conviencing.. behind closed doors this lady is NOT a caring loving breeder!

I have seen these dogs and it is heart breaking!

The reason she kept changing her mind about how many were for sale is becase there are probably hundreds! but they like to make out they are a small breeders!

dogs should not be kept in these conditions so please please do not reccomend her!


----------



## Pinklady

*hello*

Hi I came across your thread by accident while looking on the internet for Benbela cockers. I have seen an advert for them on Pets4home and they were selling some gorgeous looking spaniels. Does any one know if they are KC registered? Obviously the health screening is important, I want to get a dog that is healthy. All your pictures of your cockapoos are brilliant! They are so cute. Is there any way of telling how curly they will turn out though?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## roxi pop

please do not buy from this breeder!

The puppys may look cute but the adults are a whole different story. They are kept in awful conditions. 

I had posted a thread before but it was deleted off. 

thanks x


----------



## CharlotteRS

Hi
I see you bought a puppy from this breeder a couple of years ago. I'm going to view some puppies tom and would love to know what your dog is like in term of temperament and looks.
Would you recommend her?
Thanks!
Charlotte


----------



## Popcorn100

Hi

Is this true regarding this breeder?

Popcorn x


----------



## roxi pop

Hi, yes everything I said above is true. I don't know the circumstances now but this is what was happening 3 years ago - a actually re homed a ex breeding cocker (sadly passed last year  ) who had been passed from her and a Norfolk breeder. When I got her she was an awful state - she was still bleeding from a mis carriage, had pyrometa, dry eye where she needed drops 7 times a day, a lump on her leg that needed removing, horrendous ear infections, her teeth were rotten and pretty much all needed immediate removal, her nipples reached the floor where she had been over breed and we're all cracked and sore, no hair on her tail from living in wee, she passed around in circles from living in a cage....The list goes on and on ! 

My dogs are my life, and they should not be treated this way! The pups are cute but the poor poor mothers are abused!


----------



## Alexander

My baby girl came from Benbela Cockerpoos, she is a beautiful, happy girl who was very well socialised. I met her mum and dad and other pet dogs who all lived in the house. I was shown the garden and the excercise area and a fabulous pond with lots of ducks and chickens. I imagine I was a breeders nightmare as I spent a lot of time there asking endless questions and went back to visit my chosen puppy twice before she was old enough to come home. Corrine and her husband were patient and understanding, the house was clean and fresh, and I felt welcomed.
I would say that the previous poster was writing about a different breeder altogether.


----------



## Tracy Nettie

Deefer said:


> Deefer is from this breeder. We were really pleased with them. They do breed within the home, but she encouraged us to meet both mum and dad, and the other pets in the home. The have rescused a couple of dogs who are part of the family and yes they bred other breeds before including cockers. They only have one litter per year with each bitch rather than lots (and had some of the most amazing chickens I have ever seen).
> 
> Sue


Hi 
Is this benbela? 
Sorry I’ve just registered here was on a walk near me, and a distant neighbour recommended Benbela 
I actually wanted a Maltese poodle, my son had one and he was just amazing so chilled intelligent 
But I fear getting a dog from a bad breeder


----------



## Tracy Nettie

Alexander said:


> My baby girl came from Benbela Cockerpoos, she is a beautiful, happy girl who was very well socialised. I met her mum and dad and other pet dogs who all lived in the house. I was shown the garden and the excercise area and a fabulous pond with lots of ducks and chickens. I imagine I was a breeders nightmare as I spent a lot of time there asking endless questions and went back to visit my chosen puppy twice before she was old enough to come home. Corrine and her husband were patient and understanding, the house was clean and fresh, and I felt welcomed.
> I would say that the previous poster was writing about a different breeder altogether.


Thanks 🙏 I am so fearful of using a bad breeder, I would hate to help them continue bad breeding and causing pain to these poor vulnerable animals


----------



## wattsitisme

All I can say is that logically a puppy brought up in a home is very likely to be sociable and chilled.


----------

